# remote collar to teach come command?



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi everyone, I have a problem with come command with my 9 month old gsd. He never listens to me, inside home he comes, but outside never ever comes when i say so. I was wondering if there is anyone who tried this electronic collars, I saw them on leerburg website, what do u think?. Is there any good suggestion besides this e collars to teach come command, I'm in need desperate help. Thanks..


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I have never used an e-collar, so I cant give you any advice on that.

But, your pup is young, and I remember 8-9 month mark was one of the hardest for Kelso and us, he was stubborn (well he still is) but just really stubborn at that time.

The only thing that helped was amping up exercise and training. If your pup listens inside, but not outside it is probably because outside is fun and exciting and he has better things to do than listen to you









Our gal loves to chase squirrels and bark at the fence when outside, so to help make her come when called I had to be more fun. I kept treats in my pockets and a chuckit. Whenever I said here, they get a treat for coming here. When we have a ball everytime they retrieve it I say "here" to reinforce them coming. If one of them decides not to, I walk to the door....then they realize I am leaving and they say "hey' dont go!

Another thing you can do is keep a long line on your pup to reinforce the command.

It can be frustrating, But puppies (even at 9 months) are fun, and the more fun we are, the more they listen









What have you tried so far? 

ETA: we have a fence in our yard, not sure if you do as well? But make sure you have a long line on if you do not have a fence!


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

I too have trouble with "come". Bear is 5.5-6 years old, and a rescue. He is, overall one of the most well-behaved dogs ever, but he only comes when he wants to. I can be five feet away, call him, and he will continue on with what he's doing. This is IN the house. Outside he is GONE if he gets loose. Sometimes I'll call him and he'll lay down and just look at me like I'm nuts. Now, this is a well-exercised, well-behaved dog. I can leave the front door WIDE OPEN and go outside, and unless I TELL him to come with me (which means having a lead on him as we don't have a fence) he will sit and wait patiently. He sits, shakes, goes to his bed, waits, ignores the cat, all on command, but he will not come unless he wants to. Very frustrating.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Even old schoolers will say don't correct for "Come".
Not wanting to associate that command with anything negative, they'll tell you if you must enforce it, go to the dog to do so, not correct once
it's arrived for doing so slowly.

Lou Castle, a member here is who I'd ask. He's the e-collar usage expert here. I've never used one, but would become his student before I ever did. <span style="color: #3333FF">His Site</span> on the web &
<span style="color: #3333FF">his posts here</span> 

If treats aren't doing it anymore (food drive not what it once was when little), try a prey item (tug toy, ball on a rope). And as always the first and most effective reward is an animated you, with a higher pitched voice, praising lavishly. 

They will work like dogs for praise alone.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Also remember that your dog is in the defiant teenaged years. Don't know if that helps at all.


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

http://loucastle.com/recall.htm

Everything you need, step by step-


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I think an e-collar can be helpful if you work with someone who knows how to use it.

Just don't forget than "come" is more than a command or an exercise. A dog that constantly runs away and refuse to obey when called is showing you something, it's not all about the dog, it's a symptom than something with you and the relationship with your dog is not working.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: LicanAntaiI think an e-collar can be helpful if you work with someone who knows how to use it.
> 
> Just don't forget than "come" is more than a command or an exercise. A dog that constantly runs away and refuse to obey when called is showing you something, it's not all about the dog, it's a symptom than something with you and the relationship with your dog is not working.


Absolutely. Come is also the very most important command, because in many cases not obeying it can get a dog killed. If you do not have recall, you do not have anything. Find whatever your dog likes most (food, toys - tugs balls or kongs etc., or just praise). Put him on a long line and call him to you and run the opposite way. When he catches you, give him the toy, food or praise. Repeat 50 times over two weeks. Then do it another 100 times standing still.


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: VALIUMHi everyone, I have a problem with come command with my 9 month old gsd. He never listens to me, inside home he comes, but outside never ever comes when i say so. I was wondering if there is anyone who tried this electronic collars, I saw them on leerburg website, what do u think?. Is there any good suggestion besides this e collars to teach come command, I'm in need desperate help. Thanks..


I don't think in your case an e-collar is the right option.

One of the things I worked on with my dogs when training the recall, is our relationship. Once you have a good solid _trusting _ relationship with your dog the recalls become much easier. 

The incident you had with you dog, where you hit him with your shoe, needs to be repaired before you can expect your dog to re-call well.

Your dog is also very young, in order for him to recall well you must TEACH him what "come" or "here" means. If he does not understand the command properly you cannot expect him to do it on a consistent basis. 

If you are willing to put the time and effort in I would build a OB base before attempting the e-collar.

Take him out on a small 6' leash, have a treat that REALLY loves, such as hot dogs, while he is paying attention to something other than you, ask him to come if he does, praise the snot out of him and give treats. If he does not, gently reel him in using the "come" command. keep doing this until he comes everytime. Then work him up to a longer line. I bought a 30 ft. lunge line at a horse supply store for this. Very cheap.

Recalls using the e-collar or not, need to be worked on all the time, once a week will not be enough. You can do recalls in the house, if he is off in another room call him to you, praising and giving treats.

You want the dog to come to you, therefore you must be better than anything else he sees.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone..


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

Valium,
I agree 100% with Three dog. 
When outside your dog must be on a leash or long ling. I do a lot of long line work before I ever expect my dog to COME off leash under real life condtions, especially in high distraction areas like parks or just your front yard. E-collars work very well to reinfoce what you have already taught and expect from your dog after using long line exercises. Nothing beats the long line for proffing the re-call. Make coming to you the most exciting thing your dog can do. 
Come should never mean freedom is over. Recall and release to play. do all that for 60 days and see what heppens. You probably won't need the e-collar.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks mike


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

find a trainer or go to an obedience class.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

This is probably the most important command IMO. I agree with everyone that a long line would be the best way to work with him, and work on it just a few minutes everyday, and practice whenever you get a chance. Also, try letting him play more after the recall more often, call them to you (long line attached just in case) give them the most awesome treat possible and release immediately. This way, coming to you means treats AND they get to keep playing. I have learned to try think of it like a dog might.....outside is fun fun fun, when they are called, fun is over and they would rather be doing other things. So, if they get the very tastiest of treats when they come for a recall, AND get to go back and play, it is a win win situation for the dog. Dogs are gamblers, if that treat is good enough in the beginning, they will remember they have a shot at chicken or liver or whatever they drool over. Also, when you go back in the house, give them another reward, I have some treats that sit by my back door. All fosters learn that coming in the house means they get a treat. coming to me means a treat and 70% of the time, it also means they get a treat AND get to keep playing or get to play a new game (chase is a great one when teaching re-call, but remember, the game is to chase you....not the other way around) 
One other tip, when you call your dog, turn and walk (or run) the direction the dog needs to go to come to you. This becomes much more intersting for them and it looks like you may be going somewhere fun and be starting a new game.
At 9 months, your GSD is really entering a stubborn stage and I think it is even more important to demonstrat how much fun you are.

I do use an e-collar with Ava to proof now that she is off a long line, and it is an option for you, but I would lean more towards Lou Castle's theory and protocall than Leerburg. An e-collar can be very effective, but I feel it is worse than worthless if not fitted and used properly. If you want to use one, find a trainer that uses one in conjunction with positive training to help you get started, drop me a PM if you want some additional information on this and I can try to send you in the right direction.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'm with everyone else that you have some other options other than the e-collar at this point. Though I use it and love it, it's a last resort after I've tried (really tried) other options. The collar is expensive (a good one is over $200) and you STILL have to do a ton of training for months for it to be used properly (and preferably with a trainer).

Instead, I'd also recommend attending a great set of dog classes. I know for me, classes showed that it wasn't so much my pup not knowing the command, as much as I wasn't TEACHING it properly. So classes were mainly about teaching me the best way that really works, and then passing it onto the dog (gee how their intelligence and IQ went up once I learned to do it right







). Right leash, right collar, proper praise (amount and timing), proper correction (amount and timing), plus the absolutely vital socialization most of us do too little of and classes provide.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

A long line and treats when the dog comes after a few jerks. The pup is only nne months so hopefuly that will work.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

I dont know about it. I have had my guy in ob for 2 years, does a great come at the club but when at home with distractions, deer scent, my COME is very unreliable. I will be buying an e-collar from Lou for that very reason.


----------

